# Australian tech retailer Kogan Charges 6.8% Tax On Using Internet Explorer 7



## azzu (Jun 17, 2012)

Tech Retailer Charges Tax On Using Internet Explorer 7

Australian tech retailer Kogan has implemented world's first "Internet Explorer 7 Tax" . The users who buy stuff on Kogan site using antique Internet Explorer 7 , are charged 6.8% tax .

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8084/543454341.jpg


The site says that the tax is being charged because the development team needs to spend additional effort to make the web pages work properly on the 6 year old browser . The 6.8% value is calculated as 0.1% for each month IE7 has been on the market .



Customers who enter the site using Internet Explorer 7 can avoid the impost by simply downloading an up-to-date browser such as Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox, Safari, Opera or even a more recent version of Internet Explorer.
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/6369/ie7taxitem.jpg
The support for IE 7 has been dropping considerably over the past year . Google stopped supporting it for Google Apps . Facebook also stopped supporting it from Dec 2011 after launching Timeline . But this case actually punishes someone who refuses to upgrade from the ancient browser . 

source : kogan.com


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 17, 2012)

This is good IMO


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! That's great news 
Should be applied by all Indian retailers too.  Indian banking sites should also learn from it. Almost all run only on IE.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2012)

H aha...good.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Lame!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 18, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Wow! That's great news
> Should be applied by all Indian retailers too.  Indian banking sites should also learn from it. Almost all run only on IE.


Most govt websites don't run properly in Chrome/Firefox, but are perfect in IE6.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

Boycott IE 7


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Should be applied by all Indian retailers too.  Indian banking sites should also learn from it. Almost all run only on IE.



you'll have to push a stick down their arse to even make them update the browser from IE6 to IE7/8.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Practically, IE is the 'safest' browser available.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 20, 2012)

What next....tax on using MS Windows


----------



## funskar (Jun 20, 2012)

U can't fill form online for mp govt exam [ *www.vyapam.nic.in/]
on chrome mozilla opera safari any one of them..
Only IE is supported ..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

funskar said:


> U can't fill form online for mp govt exam [ Madhya Pradesh Professional Examination Board,  Bhopal
> on chrome mozilla opera safari any one of them..
> Only IE is supported ..



Oh god! My eyes hurt with the bling bling from that website! 

But, IMO this IE Tax !! INGENIOUS Idea !!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

They should add IE9 in the advanced browser list, IE9 is really fast browser specially when compared to le behemoth firefox who can't carry its own weight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> They should add IE9 in the advanced browser list, IE9 is really fast browser specially when compared to le behemoth firefox who can't carry its own weight.


Firefox is twice the browser IE can ever be. Stop trolling and spreading FUD.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Just twice! 
I thought the two can't even be compared!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Lame!



Not Really! It's really ingenious! See the publicity they are getting!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2012)

TDF should do something like this. Anyone using IE 8 or lesser should be redirected to Idiot page in Wikipedia.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

The last time I checked TDF worked just amazing even on IE 6 from my school.


----------



## Anish (Jun 23, 2012)

Our government is very loyal to IE and will never boycott it


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Practically, IE is the 'safest' browser available.



says who?


----------

